# Xeon D 1540 on SM X10SDV-8C-TLN4F



## User23 (Sep 18, 2015)

CPU: http://ark.intel.com/products/87039/Intel-Xeon-Processor-D-1540-12M-Cache-2_00-GHz
Board: http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/xeon/d/x10sdv-8c-tln4f.cfm

GENERIC + coretemp(4), pf(4), crypto(4), and aesni(4)

10.1-RELEASE GENERIC did not recognized the ix0/ix1 10GbE NICs

buildworld 10.1 -> 10.2 took around 16 minutes


```
make buildworld -j16
--------------------------------------------------------------
>>> World build completed on Fri Sep 18 10:53:58 CEST 2015
--------------------------------------------------------------
9065.458u 964.455s 12:50.56 1301.6%    29615+499k 28884+48855io 14200pf+0w
```


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2015 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
    The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p3 #1 r287912M: Fri Sep 18 11:09:12 CEST 2015
    root@xeond:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC amd64
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU D-1540 @ 2.00GHz (2000.04-MHz K8-class CPU)
  Origin="GenuineIntel"  Id=0x50662  Family=0x6  Model=0x56  Stepping=2
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0x7ffefbff<SSE3,PCLMULQDQ,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,VMX,SMX,EST,TM2,SSSE3,<b11>,FMA,CX16,xTPR,PDCM,PCID,DCA,SSE4.1,SSE4.2,x2APIC,MOVBE,POPCNT,TSCDLT,AESNI,XSAVE,OSXSAVE,AVX,F16C,RDRAND>
  AMD Features=0x2c100800<SYSCALL,NX,Page1GB,RDTSCP,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x121<LAHF,ABM,Prefetch>
  Structured Extended Features=0x21cbfbb<FSGSBASE,TSCADJ,BMI1,HLE,AVX2,SMEP,BMI2,ERMS,INVPCID,RTM,PQM,NFPUSG,PQE,RDSEED,ADX,SMAP,PROCTRACE>
  XSAVE Features=0x1<XSAVEOPT>
  VT-x: PAT,HLT,MTF,PAUSE,EPT,UG,VPID,VID,PostIntr
  TSC: P-state invariant, performance statistics
real memory  = 34359738368 (32768 MB)
avail memory = 33159401472 (31623 MB)
Event timer "LAPIC" quality 600
ACPI APIC Table: <SUPERM SMCI--MB>
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 16 CPUs
FreeBSD/SMP: 1 package(s) x 8 core(s) x 2 SMT threads
cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
cpu2 (AP): APIC ID:  2
cpu3 (AP): APIC ID:  3
cpu4 (AP): APIC ID:  4
cpu5 (AP): APIC ID:  5
cpu6 (AP): APIC ID:  6
cpu7 (AP): APIC ID:  7
cpu8 (AP): APIC ID:  8
cpu9 (AP): APIC ID:  9
cpu10 (AP): APIC ID: 10
cpu11 (AP): APIC ID: 11
cpu12 (AP): APIC ID: 12
cpu13 (AP): APIC ID: 13
cpu14 (AP): APIC ID: 14
cpu15 (AP): APIC ID: 15
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
ioapic1 <Version 2.0> irqs 24-47 on motherboard
lapic0: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
random: <Software, Yarrow> initialized
module_register_init: MOD_LOAD (vesa, 0xffffffff80df9b70, 0) error 19
kbd1 at kbdmux0
cryptosoft0: <software crypto> on motherboard
aesni0: <AES-CBC,AES-XTS> on motherboard
acpi0: <SUPERM SMCI--MB> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu2: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu3: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu4: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu5: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu6: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu7: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu8: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu9: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu10: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu11: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu12: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu13: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu14: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
cpu15: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71,0x74-0x77 irq 8 on acpi0
Event timer "RTC" frequency 32768 Hz quality 0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43,0x50-0x53 irq 0 on acpi0
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
Event timer "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 100
hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 950
Event timer "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 350
Event timer "HPET1" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET2" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET3" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET4" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET5" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET6" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Event timer "HPET7" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 340
Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 900
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x408-0x40b on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> on acpi0
pci255: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
pcib1: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
pcib2: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 26 at device 1.0 on pci0
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib2
pcib3: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 32 at device 2.0 on pci0
pci2: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib3
pcib4: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 32 at device 2.2 on pci0
ACPI Warning: \134_SB_.PCI0.BR2C._PRT: Return Package has no elements (empty) (20150515/nsprepkg-137)
pci3: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib4
pcib4: no PRT entry for 3.0.INTA
pcib4: no PRT entry for 3.0.INTB
ix0: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver, Version - 2.8.3> mem 0xfbc00000-0xfbdfffff,0xfbe04000-0xfbe07fff irq 11 at device 0.0 on pci3
ix0: Using MSIX interrupts with 9 vectors
ix0: Ethernet address: 0c:c4:7a:75:9c:a4
ix1: <Intel(R) PRO/10GbE PCI-Express Network Driver, Version - 2.8.3> mem 0xfba00000-0xfbbfffff,0xfbe00000-0xfbe03fff irq 10 at device 0.1 on pci3
ix1: Using MSIX interrupts with 9 vectors
ix1: Ethernet address: 0c:c4:7a:75:9c:a5
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 40 at device 3.0 on pci0
pci4: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
xhci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 3.0 controller> mem 0xfb400000-0xfb40ffff irq 19 at device 20.0 on pci0
xhci0: 32 bytes context size, 64-bit DMA
usbus0: waiting for BIOS to give up control
xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
usbus0 on xhci0
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.0 (no driver attached)
pci0: <simple comms> at device 22.1 (no driver attached)
ehci0: <Intel Lynx Point USB 2.0 controller USB-B> mem 0xfb414000-0xfb4143ff irq 18 at device 26.0 on pci0
usbus1: EHCI version 1.0
usbus1 on ehci0
pcib6: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.0 on pci0
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib6
igb0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.4.0> port 0xe020-0xe03f mem 0xfb120000-0xfb13ffff,0xfb144000-0xfb147fff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci5
igb0: Using MSIX interrupts with 9 vectors
igb0: Ethernet address: 0c:c4:7a:75:9a:4e
igb0: Bound queue 0 to cpu 0
igb0: Bound queue 1 to cpu 1
igb0: Bound queue 2 to cpu 2
igb0: Bound queue 3 to cpu 3
igb0: Bound queue 4 to cpu 4
igb0: Bound queue 5 to cpu 5
igb0: Bound queue 6 to cpu 6
igb0: Bound queue 7 to cpu 7
igb1: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection version - 2.4.0> port 0xe000-0xe01f mem 0xfb100000-0xfb11ffff,0xfb140000-0xfb143fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci5
igb1: Using MSIX interrupts with 9 vectors
igb1: Ethernet address: 0c:c4:7a:75:9a:4f
igb1: Bound queue 0 to cpu 8
igb1: Bound queue 1 to cpu 9
igb1: Bound queue 2 to cpu 10
igb1: Bound queue 3 to cpu 11
igb1: Bound queue 4 to cpu 12
igb1: Bound queue 5 to cpu 13
igb1: Bound queue 6 to cpu 14
igb1: Bound queue 7 to cpu 15
pcib7: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> irq 16 at device 28.4 on pci0
pci6: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib7
pcib8: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 0.0 on pci6
pci7: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib8
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0xd000-0xd07f mem 0xfa000000-0xfaffffff,0xfb000000-0xfb01ffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci7
vgapci0: Boot video device
ehci1: <Intel Lynx Point USB 2.0 controller USB-A> mem 0xfb413000-0xfb4133ff irq 18 at device 29.0 on pci0
usbus2: EHCI version 1.0
usbus2 on ehci1
isab0: <PCI-ISA bridge> at device 31.0 on pci0
isa0: <ISA bus> on isab0
ahci0: <Intel Lynx Point AHCI SATA controller> port 0xf070-0xf077,0xf060-0xf063,0xf050-0xf057,0xf040-0xf043,0xf020-0xf03f mem 0xfb412000-0xfb4127ff irq 16 at device 31.2 on pci0
ahci0: AHCI v1.30 with 6 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier not supported
ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci0
ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci0
ahciem0: <AHCI enclosure management bridge> on ahci0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
uart0: <16550 or compatible> port 0x3f8-0x3ff irq 4 flags 0x10 on acpi0
uart1: <16550 or compatible> port 0x2f8-0x2ff irq 3 on acpi0
ipmi0: <IPMI System Interface> port 0xca2,0xca3 on acpi0
ipmi0: KCS mode found at io 0xca2 on acpi
orm0: <ISA Option ROM> at iomem 0xc0000-0xc7fff on isa0
sc0: <System console> at flags 0x100 on isa0
sc0: CGA <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
vga0: <Generic ISA VGA> at port 0x3d0-0x3db iomem 0xb8000-0xbffff on isa0
ppc0: cannot reserve I/O port range
coretemp0: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu0
est0: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu0
coretemp1: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu1
est1: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu1
coretemp2: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu2
est2: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu2
coretemp3: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu3
est3: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu3
coretemp4: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu4
est4: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu4
coretemp5: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu5
est5: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu5
coretemp6: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu6
est6: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu6
coretemp7: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu7
est7: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu7
coretemp8: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu8
est8: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu8
coretemp9: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu9
est9: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu9
coretemp10: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu10
est10: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu10
coretemp11: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu11
est11: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu11
coretemp12: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu12
est12: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu12
coretemp13: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu13
est13: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu13
coretemp14: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu14
est14: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu14
coretemp15: <CPU On-Die Thermal Sensors> on cpu15
est15: <Enhanced SpeedStep Frequency Control> on cpu15
random: unblocking device.
usbus0: 5.0Gbps Super Speed USB v3.0
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
ipmi0: IPMI device rev. 1, firmware rev. 1.94, version 2.0
ipmi0: Number of channels 2
ipmi0: Attached watchdog
usbus1: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
usbus2: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen0.1: <0x8086> at usbus0
uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen2.1: <Intel> at usbus2
uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen1.1: <Intel> at usbus1
uhub2: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus0 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <SAMSUNG MZ7WD120HCFV-00003 DXM9203Q> ACS-2 ATA SATA 3.x device
ada0: Serial Number
ada0: 600.000MB/s transfers (SATA 3.x, UDMA6, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: Command Queueing enabled
ada0: 114473MB (234441648 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: quirks=0x1<4K>
ada0: Previously was known as ad4
ses0 at ahciem0 bus 0 scbus6 target 0 lun 0
ses0: <AHCI SGPIO Enclosure 1.00 0001> SEMB S-E-S 2.00 device
ses0: SEMB SES Device
cd0 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
cd0: <HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24LS50 YP01> Removable CD-ROM SCSI device
cd0: Serial Number
cd0: 150.000MB/s transfers (SATA 1.x, UDMA5, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 8192bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present - tray closed
lapic1: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #1 Launched!
lapic13: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #13 Launched!
lapic3: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #3 Launched!
lapic2: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #2 Launched!
lapic9: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #9 Launched!
lapic11: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #11 Launched!
lapic8: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #8 Launched!
lapic10: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #10 Launched!
lapic14: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #14 Launched!
lapic6: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #6 Launched!
lapic5: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #5 Launched!
lapic15: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #15 Launched!
lapic4: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #4 Launched!
lapic12: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #12 Launched!
lapic7: Forcing LINT1 to edge trigger
SMP: AP CPU #7 Launched!
Timecounter "TSC" frequency 2000038304 Hz quality 1000
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub0: 21 ports with 21 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus1 usbus0
ugen0.2: <Novatek> at usbus0
ukbd0: <Novatek Ultra Flat Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 1> on usbus0
kbd0 at ukbd0
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus1
uhub3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8008, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.05, addr 2> on usbus1
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087> at usbus2
uhub4: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8000, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.05, addr 2> on usbus2
uhub3: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus0
uhub4: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x0557> at usbus0
uhub5: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x7000, class 9/0, rev 2.00/0.00, addr 2> on usbus0
uhub5: 4 ports with 3 removable, self powered
ugen2.3: <vendor 0x05e3> at usbus2
uhub6: <vendor 0x05e3 USB2.0 Hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/32.98, addr 3> on usbus2
uhub6: MTT enabled
Root mount waiting for: usbus2 usbus0
ugen0.4: <vendor 0x0557> at usbus0
ukbd1: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x2419, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd1
uhub6: 4 ports with 4 removable, self powered
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0p2 [rw]...
uhid0: <Novatek Ultra Flat Keyboard, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.10, addr 1> on usbus0
ums0: <vendor 0x0557 product 0x2419, class 0/0, rev 1.10/1.00, addr 3> on usbus0
ums0: 3 buttons and [Z] coordinates ID=0
igb0: link state changed to UP
```


----------



## junovitch@ (Sep 18, 2015)

User23 said:


> ...
> 10.1-RELEASE GENERIC did not recognized the ix0/ix1 10GbE NICs
> 
> ```
> ...


I removed some of the extra details from the quote.  Is just just pointing out 10.1-RELEASE didn't recognize ixgbe(4) devices and the `dmesg` from 10.2-RELEASE shows they are recognized?  What is the question here?


----------



## User23 (Sep 18, 2015)

Sorry, no question over here at the moment. Just posting the `dmesg` output for info. Users like storvi_net asked for feedback.
I will probably do some tests and post results later.


----------



## cfw (Oct 5, 2015)

I've got the X10SDV-4C-TLN2F board running 10.2 but I can't get the ixgbe(4) devices to work. Is this to be expected?


----------



## User23 (Oct 6, 2015)

It is working over here.


```
Interface           Traffic               Peak                Total

lo0  in      0.000 KB/s          0.000 KB/s            2.297 KB
     out     0.000 KB/s          0.000 KB/s            2.297 KB

igb0  in      0.279 KB/s          0.279 KB/s            2.958 MB
       out     0.212 KB/s          0.212 KB/s          144.109 MB

ix1  in      1.131 GB/s          1.131 GB/s            9.246 GB
     out     0.000 KB/s          0.000 KB/s            0.125 KB

ix0  in     97.502 KB/s        990.117 KB/s            5.633 MB
     out     1.131 GB/s          1.131 GB/s            9.246 GB
```


----------



## cfw (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow, that's great. I must have overlooked something. Going to try again once I get some remote hands.

Edit: ix0 and ix1 are in fact working. That is phenomenal.


----------

